# Gurkha Whore - Cigar ****



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm such a 5-Pack Gurkha whore. These just came in from CBID. Looks like it may be time to arm the warhead and launch. I now have 9 varieties of Gurkha. I am ready for other brands at this point. I think next on my list is La Flor.. and Joya De...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful Pic and nice collection, I havent tried any of these yet.
I do however have quite a few of the La Flors and Joya De


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice! :dr 

Those dos capos look amazing!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

TU09 said:


> Nice! :dr
> 
> Those dos capos look amazing!


They are a very nice medium smoke. Very smooth, but lacking somewhat in complexity. I'll let these puppies sit a few months and try again.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice, looks like a Gurkha commercial


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Are those Doble Maduros in the middle? Mmmm... :dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Are those Doble Maduros in the middle? Mmmm... :dr


Yes they are. I haven't tried these yet. Any good???


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Geeze...

Awesome collection of beautiful cigars. I have always wanted to try a Gurkha but I haven't put up the money and the cigars seem confusing. A lot of them seem to look quite similar and my b&m has them stocked in different areas around the humi.

Also I hear they are a bit overpriced for what you get.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Geeze...
> 
> Awesome collection of beautiful cigars. I have always wanted to try a Gurkha but I haven't put up the money and the cigars seem confusing. A lot of them seem to look quite similar and my b&m has them stocked in different areas around the humi.
> 
> Also I hear they are a bit overpriced for what you get.


Never ever ever buy a Gurkha from your local B&M. They are dirt cheap on Cbid for 5 packs. I paid about $100.00 for 35 sticks - which is $3.50 per. The smallest size in the photo is 6" x 50 and the largest is 8.5" x 52 or 6.5" x 58. Sounds like a deal to me.

The Expeditions are awesome - try one.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Never ever ever buy a Gurkha from your local B&M. They are dirt cheap on Cbid for 5 packs. The Expeditions are awesome - try one.


Cool man, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

What are the striped ones in the pic? I think those would be intersting to try

Looks like you did good


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

OilMan said:


> What are the striped ones in the pic? I think those would be intersting to try
> 
> Looks like you did good


Those are the Gurkha Grand Master-Special Edition Dos Capas as mentioned above


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Quite a haul there...


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Um.....I will have to ask to be the judge of that


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Hehe, looks like my collection. Only thing is, among mine I got some East India LTDz


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> Quite a haul there...


Oh babeeeee!!!:dr


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

was that a photoshop job or not? the writing that is


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> Quite a haul there...


Damn, is that your girl? If so, you are one lucky man. She actually knows what Gurkas are.

Mine wouldn't know a cuban from a thompson house blend. Actually, it is better that she doesn't know the difference. At least not yet.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Catalyst - If I'm not mistaken, that guitar looks familiar, did that use to be in your avatar? Is that a Jackson?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Catalyst - If I'm not mistaken, that guitar looks familiar, did that use to be in your avatar? Is that a Jackson?


you saw a guitar?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Damn, is that your girl? If so, you are one lucky man. She actually knows what Gurkas are.
> 
> Mine wouldn't know a cuban from a thompson house blend. Actually, it is better that she doesn't know the difference. At least not yet.


Hmmm, looks like Raven Riley. Is that TMI? :r Now if she is smoking a Ghurka that would be a sight to see!


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

etenpenny: It's not a photoshop 

montecristo#2: I've only had 2 avatars on CS, a picture of me paintballing, and those cigars... Guitar?

tristan: Looks like someone knows his **** stars! Whats TMI?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> etenpenny: It's not a photoshop
> 
> montecristo#2: I've only had 2 avatars on CS, a picture of me paintballing, and those cigars... Guitar?
> 
> tristan: Looks like someone knows his **** stars! Whats TMI?


:r

TMI = too much information

I'm not up on all the latest, but hell, how can you ignore that?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

tristan said:


> Hmmm, looks like Raven Riley. Is that TMI? :r Now if she is smoking a Ghurka that would be a sight to see!


Tristan, I see that you get around the porno sites!! I know who Raven is as well - Ha ha

Why can't I see the photo you are all talking about??


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> etenpenny: It's not a photoshop
> 
> montecristo#2: I've only had 2 avatars on CS, a picture of me paintballing, and those cigars... Guitar?
> 
> tristan: Looks like someone knows his **** stars! Whats TMI?


Oh Babeeeeee again!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> I'm such a 5-Pack Gurkha whore. These just came in from CBID. Looks like it may be time to arm the warhead and launch. I now have 9 varieties of Gurkha. I am ready for other brands at this point. I think next on my list is La Flor.. and Joya De...


Ahhem...cold shower...ok....whats up with the multi colored one..have you had one of these yet?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> Quite a haul there...


Ok....I gatta ask...Is this your g/f or are you a sister of the leaf?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> etenpenny: It's not a photoshop
> 
> montecristo#2: I've only had 2 avatars on CS, a picture of me paintballing, and those cigars... Guitar?


Must have been confused with all the eye candy. brain wasn't functioning after working too much on a friday.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

JPH said:


> Ahhem...cold shower...ok....whats up with the multi colored one..have you had one of these yet?


Those are the Dos Capas - They are a very nice medium smoke. Very smooth, but lacking somewhat in complexity. I'll let these puppies sit a few months and try again. Took me 2 1/2 hours to smoke one.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice collection, i too think Gurkhas a great brand.


----------

